# No way around it, I had to make steam today



## cl350rr (Dec 25, 2010)

Not all that magnificent but it made steam just the same:

http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r312/cl350rr/Engines/?action=view&current=oddsandends008-1.mp4

HH

R


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 26, 2010)

cl350rr  said:
			
		

> Not all that magnificent but it made steam just the same:



Magnificent. You made steam.
Congratulations. I've yet to do that.


----------



## 4156df (Dec 26, 2010)

Randal,
Good show! Also a motivator. I'm going to get off my duff and head to the shop. Thanks.
Dennis


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys, right after the video, I had to disassemble the boiler because one of the bands broke and the shim stock fire shield had some cracks as well. when the foot or so of snow that fell today (still snowing) melts off I will build a more durable flame shield/firebox with a meths burner to make it a bit safer-more reliable-simpler-more useful.

I am also gathering parts for a larger boiler to run my other engines with. one has never seen steam :'(

here is my humble shop today (no insulation or heat) I was raking leaves yesterday:







Randel


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 26, 2010)

on a positive note, those two limbs that came down would have had to be cut down in the spring, saved me some effort and chainsaw gas ;D


----------



## larry1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Randel, looking good,better luck on next go around. larry


----------



## Bernd (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Randell,

Use some of that fresh fallen snow, melt it and use it for boiler water. Just run it through a paper filter once it's cooled to strain out any contamination that may have got shoveled up. No chemicals or minerals in the melted snow. It's already been distilled my nature. 

Bernd


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 27, 2010)

That makes a nice picture Randel, but the shop does look a little forbidding in all that snow. At least the limbs didn't come donw on the shop roof.

Bill


----------



## itowbig (Dec 27, 2010)

where is the snow man i see all that snow and no snow man or igloo or show block fence. 
nice boiler by the way. ive got a piece of 3 inch copper pipe and 15 inchs long waiting ti become a boiler as soon as i get all the info in my head about boilers and more reading of post such as this one.


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 27, 2010)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> ...the shop does look a little forbidding in all that snow. At least the limbs didn't come donw on the shop roof.
> 
> Bill



at least not when that picture was taken... I have alot of wood cutting to do when the snow clears. I have at least 5 big limbs down and one currently dangling right over my shop :-\

No snow men, igloos, snow forts, snow block walls, but I did shovel an 80' driveway with a square tipped shovel (not a snow shovel). 

this is the most snow I have seen fall in the 18 or so years we have lived in VA. the trees were not prepared for the load. I have alot of limb damage and alot of squashed shrubs.

will be very busy cleaning up for a while.

Randel


----------

